# mountains



## swit (Dec 24, 2010)

To be perfectly honest i dont even own a train i enjoy building villages that dont mean that train wont be incorperated in the future.Being you all build every thing for lay outs I need some good solid info on how to build moutian ranges iam in to the right scale it has to look right or i will just toss it.any help would be appreated thanks the rookie


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

swit said:


> To be perfectly honest i dont even own a train i enjoy building villages that dont mean that train wont be incorperated in the future.Being you all build every thing for lay outs I need some good solid info on how to build moutian ranges iam in to the right scale it has to look right or i will just toss it.any help would be appreated thanks the rookie



what scale are we talking about?

I would say that for HO scale 1/87 a mountain should be at least 12" high.

But if you look at real mountains they come in all different sizes and shapes.
What part of the country matters too. As the soil, rock and mineral content differs.

You can see by the replies your getting, this is a hard question to answer. As it all comes down to personal choice.

If you look at THE ROCK I am making for my O, if it wasn't for the tunnel
I could incorporate it into HO or N with a little modifying.

It all depends on you. 
And how big your going to do your mountain range.

You do know the basics of how to make one right?


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Lots of construction options, too ...

Carved from solid buildup of polystyrene construction foam (like you would buy at Home Depot),

Plaster-embedded cloth (or even paper towels) draped on top of crumple up wads of newspaper.

Timboy's methods: woven mountain; "oatmeal" mountains. Check out his American Flyer S layout thread ... beautiful work.

TJ


----------



## swit (Dec 24, 2010)

Iam sure there are books on how to can you build mountains as your replies suggest theres alittle more that goes into them than i thought but i love a good challenge i quess if a train is going to be used i need to fiqure that in at the beginning the mountains will be snowed covered that much i know any suggestions on reading material to get me started thanks for your time rookie


----------



## swit (Dec 24, 2010)

one more ? I all ready have boxes of villages people cars buildings not all the same scale thats why I want to build mountains to give the proper look how would i decide on the right scale train. Im thinking the flat land of my lay out.I inherated all this stuff others took all the trains they were going to toss the rest I step in and saved it the trash can was its next stop. I think alot of it is from the 70s&80s


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

swit said:


> one more ? I all ready have boxes of villages people cars buildings not all the same scale thats why I want to build mountains to give the proper look how would i decide on the right scale train. Im thinking the flat land of my lay out.I inherated all this stuff others took all the trains they were going to toss the rest I step in and saved it the trash can was its next stop. I think alot of it is from the 70s&80s


What scales are they?

How big of a space are you going to build it on?

Pictures? 
We can figure out the scale, if a ruler was in the picture with them.


----------

